# Budgie beak



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

Out of curiousity, I was wondering whether this was normal?
I was trying to find some information online whether it was normal, I saw some say it was mites or a type of illness and others say it's just peeling. 
Is it something to be concerned about?








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]

These pictures below were taken a few weeks ago and around the time when I noticed these two white circles formed. One of it formed overnight and then about a day or two, the second appeared.








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Looking at your pictures as they progress, the initial areas of my concern are the little white circles.

In the last picture, it appears those two areas are, indeed, affected by scaly mites.

I would recommend you consult your Avian Vet before treating your budgie with ivermectin spot-on treatment.

Dose Titration, Efficacy and Safety of Spot-on Ivermectin

Avimec - 50ml - Pet Shop Australia

IVERMECTIN 0.1% DROPS SPOT ON MITE TREATMENT CAGE BIRDS | eBay*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Which pictures were taken more recently, the first ones or the last couple you have posted?

From most of the pictures, it looks like normal peeling to me, it's not uncommon for the beak to have the occasional superficial "dent" that is shaped like a circle.

If the last two pics are older, then most likely your girl was more rough while playing or rubbing her beak against a rough surface, like a calcium/mineral perch, for example or while playing with one of her toys, possibly a chew toy.
Have your girls been bickering more often? At times when beak fighting they can inflict those little circular dents on the beak and with time the beak heals itself.


----------



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *Looking at your pictures as they progress, the initial areas of my concern are the little white circles.
> 
> In the last picture, it appears those two areas are, indeed, affected by scaly mites.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice. 
I was concerned about the two white circles also. I tried to search for some information and photos online to see if others had it but couldn't find the ones that were similar to my bird. 
The last two photos were from 10 days ago and the first few photos were from today.

I will try to book an appointment as soon as possible! I have been thinking of taking them to their first avian vet app. 
Could there be anything else I could do in the meantime if it really is scaly mites?



aluz said:


> Which pictures were taken more recently, the first ones or the last couple you have posted?
> 
> From most of the pictures, it looks like normal peeling to me, it's not uncommon for the beak to have the occasional superficial "dent" that is shaped like a circle.
> 
> ...


The first ones were taken today. 
The last two photos (the photos with darker lighting) were taken 10 days ago.

Ah okay that's a relief. I tried to search for some similar peeling on the beak online but I couldn't find any so that concerned me.

Oh I see. She does play quite a lot... Rubbing her beak on the perches and ladders, mineral blocks, etc etc.

Yes at times it does seem like my two girls are bickering more... Whether it would be over a treat, food, their favourite swing and sleeping spot. They usually get over fighting over their swing sleeping spot for a few minutes but recently, it's definitely been longer. 
I really do hope that her beak is nothing too serious..


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

In that case it's pretty safe to say that your girl doesn't have mites. 
With a bit more time, those little circles on the beak will fade away and regardless of how she got them, this is part of the normal wear and tear of the beak which can have some lines or even the odd clean dots. 
You don't need to worry, her beak is just fine and healthy.

If you notice that the fights between your girls are getting more intense, then it may be best to house them on separate cages.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear the pictures at the top of the post are the most recent. 
Under the circumstances, I agree with aluz and believe your budgie's beak is just fine. :thumbsup:*


----------



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

aluz said:


> In that case it's pretty safe to say that your girl doesn't have mites.
> With a bit more time, those little circles on the beak will fade away and regardless of how she got them, this is part of the normal wear and tear of the beak which can have some lines or even the odd clean dots.
> You don't need to worry, her beak is just fine and healthy.
> 
> If you notice that the fights between your girls are getting more intense, then it may be best to house them on separate cages.


Thank goodness! That is an absolute relief, a giant weight taken off my shoulder and heart. >< 
It's good to see her beak healthy and fine. 

Is there a way to differ early signs of mites on beak and cere from normal peeling?
I have tried to search some images and information of very early signs but I could only find the ones that were already "too late" and "further in the cause".

I'll be sure to do that and keep a close eye.
They haven't gotten in an actual fight yet (which is a relief), just long bickering which usually settles for a few minutes.

Thank you so much!



FaeryBee said:


> *I'm glad to hear the pictures at the top of the post are the most recent.
> Under the circumstances, I agree with aluz and believe your budgie's beak is just fine. :thumbsup:*


Thank you so much for both of your help!
It really has made me feel relieved that it's just normal peeling. 
Thank you!!
Very glad to have found this page and getting quick assistance from knowledgable and helpful people!


----------

